# Es ist ein Geben und Nehmen.



## fellohr

Hola:

Me gustaría saber si hay una expresión idiomática para expresar "Geben und Nehmen" en español.


Si no la hay, ¿os parece adecuado decirlo de esta manera?:

_Es una relación de apoyo mutuo/en la que ambos se apoyan mutuamente._


Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tonerl

*Geben und Nehmen:
Das Prinzip der Gegenseitigkeit*
el principio de reciprocidad 
dares y tomares (de dar y tomar) 

*er kann geben und nehmen *
es un hombre para dar y tomar

*ein Geben und Nehmen *
toma y daca

*Das Leben besteht aus Geben und Nehmen *
La vida es un toma y daca

*Das ist ein Geben und Nehmen.*
es como un toma y daca 

*Ein Kompromiss ist stets ein Geben und Nehmen* 
Un compromiso supone siempre un _toma y daca_

Habría muchos ejemplos más !

Saludos


----------



## fellohr

Vielen Dank, den Ausdruck kannte ich nicht!
Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo an alle Spanisch-Muttersprachler in diesem Forum.

Heute habe ich einen interessanten Spruch gefunden:

Es heißt 'Geben und Nehmen'
Und nicht 'Nehmen und Gehen'.

Wie könnte man dies sinngemäß (nicht wortwörtlich) auf Spanisch sagen, so dass womöglich auch ein Wortspiel dabei herauskommt?

Gracias desde ya por las propuestas de los hispanohablantes de este foro.


----------



## Synai

_Es una relación de apoyo mutuo/en la que ambos se apoyan mutuamente._

Solo un comentario sobre el sentido de "toma y daca" en español. Si lo que se quiere es enfatizar la idea de "apoyo mutuo", la expresión puede dar lugar a confusión. El "toma y daca" implica a menudo enfrentamiento, réplica, etc. No sé si también ocurre así con "Geben und Nehmen".

DRAE:

*andar al daca y toma*

1. loc. verb. Andar en dares y tomares.

*dares** y tomares*

De _dar y tomar._

1. loc. sust. m. pl. coloq. Cantidades dadas y recibidas.

2. loc. sust. m. pl. coloq. Contestaciones, debates, altercados y réplicas entre dos o más personas. Anduvo en dares y tomares. Tuvo dares y tomares.

Puede ser muy útil consultar los ejemplos del CORDE (Real Academia Española - CORDE) para "toma y daca", "dares y tomares"


----------



## bwprius

Tonerl said:


> *Geben und Nehmen:
> Das Prinzip der Gegenseitigkeit*
> el principio de reciprocidad
> dares y tomares (de dar y tomar)
> 
> *er kann geben und nehmen *
> es un hombre para dar y tomar
> 
> *ein Geben und Nehmen *
> toma y daca
> 
> *Das Leben besteht aus Geben und Nehmen *
> La vida es un toma y daca
> 
> *Das ist ein Geben und Nehmen.*
> es como un toma y daca
> 
> *Ein Kompromiss ist stets ein Geben und Nehmen*
> Un compromiso supone siempre un _toma y daca_
> 
> Habría muchos ejemplos más !
> 
> Saludos





Synai said:


> _Es una relación de apoyo mutuo/en la que ambos se apoyan mutuamente._
> 
> Solo un comentario sobre el sentido de "toma y daca" en español. *Si lo que se quiere es enfatizar la idea de "apoyo mutuo", la expresión puede dar lugar a confusión. El "toma y daca" implica a menudo enfrentamiento, réplica, etc.* No sé si también ocurre así con "Geben und Nehmen".
> 
> DRAE:
> 
> *andar al daca y toma*
> 
> 1. loc. verb. Andar en dares y tomares.
> 
> *dares** y tomares*
> 
> De _dar y tomar._
> 
> 1. loc. sust. m. pl. coloq. Cantidades dadas y recibidas.
> 
> 2. loc. sust. m. pl. coloq. Contestaciones, debates, altercados y réplicas entre dos o más personas. Anduvo en dares y tomares. Tuvo dares y tomares.
> 
> Puede ser muy útil consultar los ejemplos del CORDE (Real Academia Española - CORDE) para "toma y daca", "dares y tomares"



La frase marcada es justo lo que he pensado espontáneamente al leer algunas contribuciones y ejemplos.

Yo, también, opino que entre "Geben und Nehmen" y "toma y daca" hay una diferencia en el uso. La expresión alemana me recuerda un intercambio pacífico y amistoso, mientras la expresión española lo hace de una casi discusión que no suele ser demasiado armoniosa.

Habrá que investigar un poco más. Igual es una equivalencia algo "schief".


----------



## Synai

Sí. De momento no me viene a la mente ninguna expresión idiomática convincente. Es cuestión de seguir pensando.


----------



## Synai

Para "Geben und Nehmen" diría mejor "dar y recibir", se ajusta más con la idea de reciprocidad, de intercambio con relativa armonía, etc. No tiene esa connotación de desacuerdo del "toma y daca".


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> La expresión alemana me recuerda un intercambio pacífico y amistoso,


Exactamente, bwprius. No sólo hay que saber tomar.
Es gibt Leute, die immer nur nehmen und fordern, fragen und nachbohren, aber selten oder nie zu einer freiwilligen Geste der selbstlosen Mitarbeit fähig sind oder sich herablassen.



Synai said:


> diría mejor "dar y recibir", se ajusta más con la idea de reciprocidad,


Sí, Synai, altruismo recíproco.
Das ist der grundlegende Gedanke von "Es ist ein Nehmen und Geben (im Leben)".
Dazu kommt dann eben noch die zweite Zeile: "Und kein Nehmen und Gehen (Verschwinden, Nicht-Zurückgeben)"
Dieses Wortspiel ist dann die große Herausforderung.
Wir bleiben am Ball.
Vielleicht kann ja ein weiterer Muttersprachler (Spanisch) mitdenken?


----------



## Synai

Guten Tag!

Hier andere Übersetzungen:

*Das Leben besteht aus Geben und Nehmen*
La vida consiste en dar y recibir

*Das ist ein Geben und Nehmen.*
Es un mutuo dar y recibir.
Es un dar y un recibir mutuos.

*Ein Kompromiss ist stets ein Geben und Nehmen*
Un compromiso supone siempre un _dar _y _recibir._
Un compromiso consiste siempre en _dar _y _recibir._
Un compromiso implica siempre _dar _y _recibir_.

*er kann geben und nehmen*
Es un hombre que igual lo toma que lo da.


----------



## Alemanita

Después de pensarlo largo rato, llegué a la conclusión que el dicho alemán corresponde a 

*"Favor con favor se paga"* o

*"Los favores se devuelven"*.

Yo te hago el favor de ayudarte hoy con una traducción y tú me devuelves mañana el favor, ayudándome con un problema lingüístico mío.

In diesem Sinne, Grüße an alle.


----------

